# Thank you



## Maggie (Feb 9, 2002)

Thank you for your previous information on transplanting. Along with your advise and the advise from my local Horticulturists, as well as the Web, I have successfully transplanted two of my camelias. They are 3 days transferred and seem to be doing well, I have about 12 more giant bushes to go. I dug them out past their leaves carefully trimming some of the feeder roots and digging the root ball completely out. I dug their new home a little bigger filling in the difference with cow manure compost and a little top soil. I gave them a root solution, to hopefully prevent shock and some camelia fertilizer to feed them and keep them healthy. I haven't pruned them or cut them back yet. Should I do this now or wait and how far back should I prune? (I have been told that pruning helps to 'wake up' the roots and to keep the plant alive.)

I also want to thank you for your varied oppinions about what to cover my fence with. I think I'm going to go with a rose, possibly a Don Juan. Do you know of any websites that can give me any 'good' information on this plant?

Thank you all very much for all of your advice,
Maggie


----------

